# Problem with Storm Precipitant



## Sysyphus (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently bought the $55 kit that Shor International sells. It comes with 1lb Sub Zero (the nitric substitute), A bag of Urea and 1lb of the Storm Precipitant.
It also comes with the detection liquids.

I followed the instructions that came with the kit and this is what happened - It was my attempt to dissolve the 22k plating from 50 gold replica stamps. 

1. I measured out 2oz of Sub Zero (in it's pellet form) and added it to 1 cup of Muriatic acid. 
There didn't seem to be much of a reaction as the Sub Zero remained in pellet form.
2. I added the stamps and the gold began to dissolve though there was little fizzing. 
Three hours later, the gold was off of all the stamps and the solution was a yellowish-gold color - not green.
3. I added pellets of urea to the filtered solution and the fizzing was minimal, but present. I kept adding urea
until it seemed to stop fizzing.
4. Next, I added a dash of Storm precipitant - it fizzed and produced the expected odor. 
5. I let the solution settle over night but it is still very yellowish-gold in color and the "mud" at the bottom appears
white, not brown.

If there are other steps that I didn't do, please help - I just followed the directions exactly. 
I would also like to point out that I have called Shor Intl. many times and have left a few messages.
No one has called back. I finally got someone and he told me to call back in ten minutes, so I did and
he didn't answer. I think I will not be using them again.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a good chance that if you didn't dissolve all of your materrial that your gold cementd back onto your material as a black looking substance. The white material in the bottom of your container possibly is not your gold. You might want to test your solution to see if you get any positve result of PM's still being in the solution. If it comes back negative siphon off your solution and put some copper tubing in the old solution and rerun the original material again. But you should put the material aside and do some reading on the forum anddownload a copy of Hoke's book andread it before venturing any farther.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

Sysyphus said:


> It was my attempt to dissolve the 22k plating from 50 gold replica stamps.


You have an extremely little amount of gold there.Not to discourage you,but it is possible that you have less than $1 total worth of actual gold.As a result it is possible that you will not be able to see any (gold) precipitant with the naked eye.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 17, 2011)

Any unconsumed nitrate may be preventing precipitation, but wouldn't stop salts from forming.


----------



## Oz (Apr 17, 2011)

Many of these replica stamps are gold plated over silver. Your description sounds like what I would expect if your stamps are of that variety. Are there any solids left that you could test?


----------



## Sysyphus (Apr 17, 2011)

@ Oz - 

There are solids that can be tested, but will let the solution settle overnight once more. There is a small amount of brown forming at the bottom now, but the white remains. I will test and let you know what happens. Thanks. Also - the stamps might have been gold over silver, but I do know that the bottom layer was paper.


----------

